

SurveyMonkey lawyers ask PopSurvey to stop using monkeys in ads. Yes, really. - dh
https://www.popsurvey.com/blog/surveymonkey-popsurvey-stop-monkeying-around

======
3825
I have to say I agree with Survey Monkey in this case. What PopSurvey is doing
is bad and you should feel bad as well.

~~~
siamakt
With that argument, Apple should've felt bad for Mac vs PC ads and Pepsi
should've felt bad for their Pepsi Challenge campaign against Coke. It's what
challenger brands do.

~~~
elliottcarlson
I see it slightly different - Mac vs PC or Pepsi Challenge calls out the
competition and tries to show the consumer why the product is better. This
seems to be marketing with an attempt to confuse the brand.

~~~
dh
I don't think there is any brand confusion, it is clear the differences and
even this post shows the difference

[https://www.popsurvey.com/blog/popsurvey-is-40-faster-
than-s...](https://www.popsurvey.com/blog/popsurvey-is-40-faster-than-
surveymonkey)

------
elliottcarlson
SurveyMonkey is just trying to protect their brand, which is fair, while
PopSurvey seems to be making a bigger deal about it than they should - they
tried to market with monkies for obvious reasons, and now they are trying to
look like they are getting pushed around.

------
mikeryan
I don't know enough about the law and trademark and parody to know comment on
the legal aspects of this, but I have to say that I actually appreciated the
tone of SurveyMonkey's attorney's letter.

~~~
Shpigford
It was absolutely appreciated. I mentioned exactly that that in the article.
But banning all references to an animal is straight crazy talk.

------
tgrass
Well done, PopSurvey. Had never heard of you, but now you're top of my list.
That folks is how you market.

~~~
strandev
Now I've heard of them and would recommend people to not use them because of
these tactics.

~~~
Shpigford
I'd actually recommend you give both services a try and see which you actually
like before making a recommendation to anyone, one way or the other.

------
lessallan
I'm going ape over this! <bad pun>

